# new curly duckwood slabs



## davduckman2010 (Jul 3, 2015)

cleaned these up today 4 more down 98 to go . I think ill get a gun stock or two cut out of one of these.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ClintW (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thay is some cool duckwood Duckman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2015)

Over the top goodness! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2015)

Awesome, Duck! I wish you lived close enough to pick up a slab or two - I'd love to pick up one for a bar top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2015)

Stunning, Duck!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 4, 2015)

Great golly Dave what a hoard or herd of slabs.
@Sprung Matt if you make it to Dave's for a couple of slab get a couple for me and I do not even need bar tops
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 4, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> Great golly Dave what a hoard or herd of slabs.
> @Sprung Matt if you make it to Dave's for a couple of slab get a couple for me and I do not even need bar tops
> Dave



Will do! Besides, you're not that far down the road from me - if I can get them here from Ohio, here to your place would be a piece of cake!

Maybe I should've convinced my wife that our road trip last week should've diverted through Ohio on our way from my parents' in eastern Michigan to some of my wife's family in northern Indiana! Should've been able to strap a half dozen or so slabs to the top of a Pontiac G6, wouldn't you think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Will do! Besides, you're not that far down the road from me - if I can get them here from Ohio, here to your place would be a piece of cake!
> 
> Maybe I should've convinced my wife that our road trip last week should've diverted through Ohio on our way from my parents' in eastern Michigan to some of my wife's family in northern Indiana! Should've been able to strap a half dozen or so slabs to the top of a Pontiac G6, wouldn't you think?


at least 8 big ones

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

